# Down and Dirty - The Johnny Winter Story



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a doc to watch out for...

[video=youtube_share;--Asd6Pq5gk]http://youtu.be/--Asd6Pq5gk[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Neat! and deserved. I had the pleasure to meet him briefly in 1970. It seems odd to say, but I was really impressed by how polite he was.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll be watching for that one. Seen him at the Nac in London years ago. Was cruising around with a buddy who is also a big fan and heard he was coming to town. Did a U turn downtown and went and got the tickets right there. I got ticket #1, still have that stub.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link. 

Another "must see" documentary!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I've had the opportunities to see Johnny and Edgar both, together and in individual concerts (Edgar with Rick Derringer and Johnny as a surprise guest around 1971 or so was phenomenal). 

But the most memorable for me was when I was spending a lot of time in Dallas in the early 90s. I was just trucking around and heard some music coming from the direction of the mall by the Kennedy assassination museum. So I walked up there and there they were playing a free open air concert! It was a sparse crowd so I got right up front and had the time of my life listening to two of my earliest influences up close.

A fine way to kill an afternoon indeed!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sign me up.

I'll look forward to this one.

I'm a long time fan of the winter bros.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing this. He's the real deal. 

Thanks for the heads up.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

nice one.
JW one of the very first stadium shows i ever seen.
A blistering set.
His band opening *for george thorogood, 
george being a young gun then, and #1 with a bullet for "move it on over"
which then led me to wonder who this H.Williams fellow was...

circles and threads...*


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was surprised when reading a bit of history on Johnny of how much a musician he was. He moved to LA? when he was just a young man and shared an apartment with a friend and they were literally starving musicians. But his desire to make it in the music world kept him at it. His attitude and determination made me respect him much more than I had in the past.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If you could quantify his slide playing and give me 25% of it--I would be very grateful.

I'll have to check this one out.


----------

